# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 11/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Với thông tin vé máy bay hôm nay sẽ cho bạn nào đang muốn tìm những chiếc vé để tung tăng mua sắm cho dịp Giáng Sinh,... hay những giá vé hấp dẫn cho chặng nội địa. Đừng bỏ qua khuyến mãi đến Ấn Độ của Jet Airways nhé!  :Big Grin: 

*Nội địa*

*JetStar*

Giá vé hấp dẫn trong khoảng thời gian từ 01/12 - 10/12/2011:

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: 2.618.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Tp.HCM - Vinh: 2.167.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng: 1.320.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

* Lưu ý: Tất cả các vé trên của Jetstar là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*VietNam Airlines*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 1.419.000 VNĐ/ 1 chiều*
*Hà Nội - Đà Lạt: 3.267.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Tp.HCM - Huế: 869.000 VNĐ/ 1 chiều*
*Huế - Hà Nội: 869.000 VNĐ/ 1 chiều*

*Đà Nẵng - Tp.HCM: 1.408.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*
*Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội: 1.408.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

Những giá vé tiết kiệm/siêu tiết kiệm này chỉ áp dụng cho một số chặng bay và ngày cụ thể. Theo so sánh của Didau thì chặng đến và đi từ Huế và Đà Nẵng là giá tiết kiệm tốt nhất cho đầu tháng 12 này. Với khỏang 700.000vnd cho 1 chiều đi Đà Nẵng và 869.000vnd đi Huế

*>> Xem chi tiết*

Từ tháng 12 đến tháng 4 là thời điểm thích hợp để đi biển nhất vì lúc này biển khá đẹp, nước trong. Do đó Didau cập nhật một vài giá vé đến đảo Phú Quốc, Côn Đảo để các bạn tham khảo và có kế hoạch cho mình. 

* Các giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. 

Vì đây cũng là mùa du lịch cao điểm bắt đầu nên sẽ khó có những khuyến mãi. Những mức giá này là giá tốt nhất bạn có thể mua được trong thời điểm này.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*AIR ASIA*

*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 79$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 178$

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 65$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 166$

Thời gian đặt vé: 31/10 - 06/11/2011

Thời gian bay: 03/01 - 31/03/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*TIGER AIRWAYS*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 172$*
*Hà Nội - Singapore: 242$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Malaysia Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 177$*

Vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí.

Không phải là khuyến mãi, nhưng với 177$ đến Kuala Lumpur của Malaysia Airlines đúng là giá vé có thể coi là rẻ cho thời điểm cuối năm này. Tất nhiên các bạn đừng so sánh giá của Malaysia Airlines với Air Asia nhé!  :Wink: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Laos Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Vientiane: 383$*

*Hà Nội - Vientiane: 249$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Jet Airways*

Khuyến mãi đặc biệt đến Ấn Độ trên Jet Airways

*Tp.HCM/Hà Nội - Bombay: 381$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất đi từ Tp.HCM là: 690$Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất đi từ Hà Nội là: 650$Thời gian đặt vé: đến ngày 30/11/2011Thời gian bay: 24/10 - 31/12/2011Quá cảnh: BangkokTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

Ngoài Bombay, khuyến mãi còn áp dụng đến các thành phố khác ở Ấn Độ như: Delhi, Kolkata, Chennai.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé đi quốc tế trên là giá vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và phụ phí, được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 11/12 - 20/12/2011.Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------

